# Company Sells Pork-Laced Bullets To Fight Islamic Terrorists



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

An Idaho ammunition manufacturer has developed a new line of pork-laced bullets they hope will fight against Islamic terrorists - and keep them from going to heaven. (Photo via Facebook page)

*Dalton Gardens, Idaho (CBS SEATTLE) - An Idaho ammunition manufacturer has developed a new line of pork-laced bullets they hope will fight against Islamic terrorists - and keep them from going to heaven.*
South Fork Industries of Dalton Gardens, Idaho, took traditional bullets and coated them in pork-infused paint to make them "haram," or unclean, under Islamic law. The company's website labels the "Jihawg Ammo" bullets as "Peace Through Pork" and a "peaceful and natural deterrent to radical Islam."
"With Jihawg Ammo, you don't just kill an Islamist terrorist, you also send him to hell. That should give would-be martyrs something to think about before they launch an attack. If it ever becomes necessary to defend yourself and those around you our ammo works on two levels," the company said in a press release earlier this month.
The pink and black box bills the bullets as "Freedom's first choice in defensive ammunition," and says, "There's Pig in the Paint." There's a related line of gear that feature slogans like "Put Some Ham in MoHAMed" and a target poster that says "Give Em a Spankin with some Bacon."

http://seattle.cbslocal.com/2013/06/24/company-sells-pork-laced-bullets-to-fight-islamic-terrorists/


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

Well praise the Lord and pass the ammunition! 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Kind of silly, considering that many Muslim scholars debate the asseration that if a Muslim comes into contact with pork products they will be denied entrance to heaven.

I want my bullets to have excellent terminal ballistics. I worry about terrorists' time on my plane of existence, not the next!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

Killjoy said:


> Kind of silly, considering that many Muslim scholars debate the asseration that if a Muslim comes into contact with pork products they will be denied entrance to heaven.
> 
> I want my bullets to have excellent terminal ballistics. I worry about terrorists' time on my plane of existence, not the next!


I think it's the sentiment that counts. Like writing a message on a missile before you drop it. It doesn't change the effect of the bomb, it just feels good to get a little dig in. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I agree RaR that it's nice to get a little extra dig in, but I think it gives the impression that we agree with their belief that they will be martyrs, get into heaven and have 72 virgins. Since I don't believe murderers get into heaven, I'm not really concerned that they will share the same eternal space as decent people.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2013)

HistoryHound said:


> I agree RaR that it's nice to get a little extra dig in, but I think it gives the impression that we agree with their belief that they will be martyrs, get into heaven and have 72 virgins. Since I don't believe murderers get into heaven, I'm not really concerned that they will share the same eternal space as decent people.


Agreed... but it's fun to screw with them. 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

right.as.rain said:


> Agreed... but it's fun to screw with them.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


Yes it is


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

Hmmm time to change my duty ammo


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Waste of money and waste of time. I do not care if hey go to their heaven or their hell. I just want to see the enemy go in to afterlife one way or he other. I am certainly not paying some ******* reloader from wherever for something that he claims to be a pork-laced cartridge. I just as easily dip all my rounds in bacon fat, and it will cost me nothing more than the price of ammo and a pound of bacon. And as a bonus, I can treat myself to a BLT sandwich.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

263FPD said:


> Waste of money and waste of time. I do not care if hey go to their heaven or their hell. I just want to see the enemy go in to afterlife one way or he other. I am certainly not paying some ******* reloader from wherever for something that he claims to be a pork-laced cartridge. I just as easily dip all my rounds in bacon fat, and it will cost me nothing more than the price of ammo and a pound of bacon. And as a bonus, I can treat myself to a BLT sandwich.


All the dogs in the neighborhood will start sniffing your holster too.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

263FPD said:


> Waste of money and waste of time. I do not care if hey go to their heaven or their hell. I just want to see the enemy go in to afterlife one way or he other. I am certainly not paying some ******* reloader from wherever for something that he claims to be a pork-laced cartridge. I just as easily dip all my rounds in bacon fat, and it will cost me nothing more than the price of ammo and a pound of bacon. And as a bonus, I can treat myself to a BLT sandwich.


I can't picture many rational people buying this ammo (some, sure, why not, for the novelty if nothing else) but just knowing it's on the market is a HOOT! "HEY ACHMED, GET A LOAD OF *THIS* LOAD!" it's the psychology of the issue, not the practicality.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Just like the zombie bullets. Oh? They are fluorescent green? Oooohhhhh. They must be the real deal!!! #fuckinggimmick.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

263FPD said:


> Just like the zombie bullets. Oh? They are fluorescent green? Oooohhhhh. They must be the real deal!!! #fuckinggimmick.


Ironically I haven't heard or seen any advertisements whatsoever (even on email lists) for Hornady's Zombie Max line of ammunition, etc. in the last 8 months. When you can't keep something from flying off the shelf, you don't need to advertise what you don't have.


----------

